# Do Form 888 Passports need to be certified?



## Dantizz87 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi,

I was wondering if my friends and family who fill the 888 form out for the partner Visa 309 need to certify there passports or is a colour copy of their passport ok to send with the 888 form?

If so who would be the best to certify their passport?

We are applying online but noticed the form said this:
_
Have you attached evidence of your Australian citizenship or
Australian permanent residency status?
Note: All copies must be certified._

Just wanted to double check.

Many Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

We had our friends/family certify them just in case they couldn't get color copies. They had the same person that certified the Form 888s certify the passport copies.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

A colour scan is fine


----------



## Liiza (Apr 14, 2017)

I had friends and family certify their passport when they had the Form 888 certified just in case, I didn't want it being rejected.


----------



## summersky (Feb 12, 2017)

Online : coloured scan
Paper : certified copy


----------



## Dantizz87 (Oct 14, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks Everyone.

I guess they form needs to be witnessed and then they can certify the passport at the same time. What do they need to do to certify it? Sign and state next to the colour copy that it is a certified passport?

Also do the form need to be filled out by hand using block letters? or can it be typed and the printed to sign?

Many Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## anatolian13 (Sep 28, 2013)

Dantizz87 said:


> Thanks Everyone.
> 
> I guess they form needs to be witnessed and then they can certify the passport at the same time. What do they need to do to certify it? Sign and state next to the colour copy that it is a certified passport?
> 
> ...


The person certifying the 888 will know the correct wording to write on the form. Most JP's have a stamp which they put on the copy and fill in the blanks.

The forms can be printed or filled in by hand, whichever is easiest (printed is easier to read).


----------



## Dantizz87 (Oct 14, 2016)

Cool Thanks!

Its strange it says at the top of the 88 form you need to fill in with pen using block letters, but have read many times on here that you can type and print.


----------



## anatolian13 (Sep 28, 2013)

Dantizz87 said:


> Cool Thanks!
> 
> Its strange it says at the top of the 88 form you need to fill in with pen using block letters, but have read many times on here that you can type and print.


I guess they put that on there so people do not write 'messy' on the forms. Technology these days allows for PDF forms to be filled in 'online' and then printed out.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

We had them type them in block lettering just so there were no issues with legibility.


----------



## Dantizz87 (Oct 14, 2016)

Ok cool. and they didn't contact you again to have it done by hand?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

Everyone who did 888s for us had their passport copies certified at the same time as the forms. They were in colour, but still certified copies.


----------



## Dantizz87 (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your feedback. I think we will do it by hand with block letters to be safe and celerity the passports all scanned in colour. That way there should be no chance of it needing to be redone.


----------

